# Applying for a passport while abroad



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi folks

My son turns 5 in March & will need a new passport. We hold British passports & want to know of an easy way of applying while still in NZ. We currently live in Christchurch & plan to travel to the UK in March 2015.
Is there a consulate in Christchurch or will we have to go to Wellington? Anyone had a similar experience we would be grateful of any advise.

Thank you in advance:confused2:


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

No easy way that I know of. You can do it whilst overseas, but it costs more and takes longer, then once you've got it you'll then have to approach your nearest immigration office to get the visa transferred into the new passport.
Yes theres an Immigration branch in Christchurch.
Have a look at the office & fees finder on the INZ website.


----------



## michellelouise28 (Jan 30, 2015)

There should be a British embassy they would be one in Wellington and auckland from what no,sorry very late reply,


----------



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

michellelouise28 said:


> There should be a British embassy they would be one in Wellington and auckland from what no,sorry very late reply,


Hi.

No worries about the late reply. There is an embassy in Wellington but they don't renew passports anymore. We had to send it back to the UK. 

All sorted now but thanks


----------



## michellelouise28 (Jan 30, 2015)

Glad its all sorted for you,


----------

